# Cheese



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

how much cheese is to much??


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know, but we have this great game we play called the cheese game. I stand on one side of my yard and somebody else stands on the other side (mind you, we have a big yard). Gryff will start by me and have a piece of cheese, then when he is called, he will run like the wind to the other person for another piece, then back to me when I call him. 

This was a game I learned at Obedience School (not my school, Gryff's). It was supposed to help teach recall. Unfortunately, this is the ONLY TIME he will always come when he is called. Bad dog. Anyway, the game is super fun and I play until he tuckers out, usually a slice or two of cheese.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

You should give tiny, tiny little pieces for training. Almost too small for human fingers to pick up. (Okay, maybe not that small.) My trainer claims dogs are like kids. 10 tiny pieces are better than 1 big piece. 

My gauge for too much cheese is if Jack clears the room with killer farts later. ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

morriscsps said:


> You should give tiny, tiny little pieces for training. Almost *too small for human fingers to pick up*. (Okay, maybe not that small.) My trainer claims dogs are like kids. 10 tiny pieces are better than 1 big piece.
> 
> My gauge for too much cheese is if Jack clears the room with killer farts later. ound:


Agree, just a small amount.
I have sliced cheese so thin it can not be seen. Just enough for him to enjoy but not too too much for his weight.
His favorite is gouda.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Every morning when I am making sandwiches for DH and myself, I give each dog 1/4 of a slice of yellow american. That's as much as mine get.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi doesn't get any "treat" food except for working. So I don't monitor too carefully what he gets of what. He gets a variety of training treats, so it's never a huge amount of any one thing. 

He gets eggs (often with cheese scrambled in) for breakfast if we are having them, and he will often share a piece of fruit with us. But even with the fruit, he must work for each piece.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

the reason i ask is because that and liver are thew only real treats he will work for at agility, and thanks for the answers


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:biggrin1:


ivyagogo said:


> I don't know, but we have this great game we play called the cheese game. I stand on one side of my yard and somebody else stands on the other side (mind you, we have a big yard). Gryff will start by me and have a piece of cheese, then when he is called, he will run like the wind to the other person for another piece, then back to me when I call him.


ound: Timmy has just discovered cheese, he is an obsessed little man! I can so relate to your game.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> the reason i ask is because that and liver are thew only real treats he will work for at agility, and thanks for the answers


Well, you use what works for now. But eventually you want him to want to do agility just because the GAME is so much fun!:whoo:


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

ya, he likes the "dog walk" which is a board raised up off the ground by like 15 cm and does that without food, he bounds up one side and off the other like its his job, and he does the tunnle


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya loves cheese. I will some time sprinkle shredded chese on her food or put some into scrambled eggs for her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> ya, he likes the "dog walk" which is a board raised up off the ground by like 15 cm and does that without food, he bounds up one side and off the other like its his job, and he does the tunnle


He'll get more enthusiastic as he gets more comfortable with all the obstacles. It takes time. How old is he.
.


----------

